# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Boete overgewicht

## Imuy

Hallo, 

Ik moet van school en betoog schrijven over een bepaalde onderwerp: ouders moeten een boete betalen als hun kinderen overgewicht hebben..

Ik ben er zelf totaal niet mee eens. maar ik wil graag meningen van jullie weten wat jullie ervan zouden vinden, en wat kan je beter doen dan een boete geven?

Ik hoop dat ik jullie meningen krijgen! Alvast erg bedankt!

----------


## Nora

Hoe moet zo'n boete eruit gaan zien. Als het al eenmalig is, bereik je daar niets mee. Boete is ook het negatief benaderen, vind ik. Er zijn ook verschillende redenen waarom kinderen overgewicht hebben. Ik zou de ouders met de kinderen kookles adviseren met daarbij welke snacks tussendoor kunnen. Waarom het gehele gezin? Op die manier bereik je het gehele gezin. Je zou dit ook als een soort boete kunnen doen. Dus dan niet een geldbedrag, maar een gezonde kookles. Wie dat betaald? Daar heb ik geen idee van. Als het wordt betaald is natuurlijk de drempel en tegenzin veel lager. Inkorten op de zorgverzekering misschien? Tja, het is maar een idee, dus nog geen uitwerking.

----------


## Imuy

Inderdaad ja. met geld bereik je het niet. ik had zelf ook het idee om meer advies te geven enzo..
Heel erg bedankt voor je hulp! hier heb ik zeker iets aan!

----------


## Selma33

Een boete? Jeetje, je zou niet eens meer aan kinderen durven beginnen  :Smile:  Ik zou meer voor goed advies gaan.

----------


## groenlicht

een boete... wat een belachelijk idee.. Dat gaat echt veels te ver. Bovendien kunnen kinderen zich dan erg ongewenst gaan voelen vooral als zij nog jonger zijn en helemaal als het gezin het niet erg breed heeft. Belachelijk. Ze kunnen beter, zoals al gezegd, advies geven over de mogelijkheden die je hebt met gezonde voeding en lessen. Ik denk dat dat meer effect heeft dan een boete.

----------


## Adike

Overgewicht kan diverse oorzaken hebben en hoeft echt niet te liggen aan de ouders of kind. Eerst kijken hoe het eet gedrag is voordat je iemand veroordeeld.

----------


## wiekeltje

Als een kind overgewicht heeft, hoeft dit niet per definitie door een verkeerd eetpatroon te komen. Er kunnen zoveel verschillende oorzaken voor zijn, dat ik ze nu niet even snel ga opnoemen. Maar als het ministerie voor volksgezondheid nu eens de GGD opdracht geeft om dit te onderzoeken, dan zijn we al een heel eind. Kinderen worden nu alleen opgeroepen voor een prik, bv als ze 9 jaar oud zijn. GGD zouden op scholen een onderzoek kunnen instellen, eens per 2 jaar bv, om eens te kijken hoe de kinderen thuis eten, op school en daar buiten. Op dit moment ben ik zelf bezig met een opleiding tot voedingsconsulent en weet daarom dat kinderen nogal eens tussendoortjes eten met veel verborgen vetten erin. Ook is het uiteraard mogelijk dat een kind iets ander mankeert en daar moet dan eens goed naar gekeken worden. Als je een kind een etiket opplakt met het woord: Te dik, dan kunnen kinderen op een bepaalde leeftijd al snel een eetstoornis ontwikkelen met alle gevolgen van dien. Ik was vroeger als kind ook te zwaar en door alle negatieve gezeur heb ik boulimia gekregen en geloof me, dat wil je echt niet voor je kind.

----------

